# Saint George Fishing 7/19-7/23



## Msteele (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm looking for some info for this area.  
Is there a place to launch a boat from the island?
What can I target inshore?
Good food places?

Any information will be great.  My family has never stayed here before.  We decided to move our vacation East from the oil.  
Thanks, Mike


----------



## ryanwhit (Jun 18, 2010)

There is a ramp immediately to your left as you come on the island - below the bridge.  You can launch up to a 22-23 ft boat there.  I would launch out of apalach if your boat is bigger than that.  There will be reds, trout, bluefish, spanish macks, flounder in and around the bay.  

That Place off 98, The Owl Cafe, and Tamara's are the best places to eat.  They're all in Apalach.  BJ's Pizza and subs has some awesome pizza, we usually do pizza on the beach a night or 2 - it's on the island.  A lot of people like Papa Joe's...they'll have whatever you want...fried.  And greasy.  So if you're into that, it'll be good.  They do have the coldest beer in town.  The best meal in town is at That Place off 98.  Get an order of fried calamari, oysters apalach, and the pan fried grouper with basil cream sauce.  I promise you it's the best food within 100 miles.

I hope the oil won't be there by then, but I wouldn't hold my breath.

Good luck!


----------



## Rob (Jun 18, 2010)

If you launch on the boat ramp as come on the island stay in the channel, I have fished that area with a kayak and gets shallow quick.  I like the blue parrot for dinner, but we usually buy from Doug and cook ourselves.  St. George is my favorite place to go, we just got back a couple of weeks ago.  We only fished the bay once and caught a couple of reds.  There were a lot of trout and whiting in the surf.


----------



## Msteele (Jun 18, 2010)

We will be staying inside the Plantation.  Is there a ramp at the west end of the island at a pass inside the gate?  Can't tell from Google Earth.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jun 18, 2010)

Msteele said:


> We will be staying inside the Plantation.  Is there a ramp at the west end of the island at a pass inside the gate?  Can't tell from Google Earth.



There is a ramp there - it launches directly into the cut.  But it is inside of a little gated community inside of the plantation.  And the ramp has it's own combo lock on a gate leading to it.  So, unless you are staying in one of the last 3 houses on the island, you won't be able to launch there.  It's not a great ramp anyway.


----------



## Msteele (Jun 18, 2010)

ryanwhit said:


> There is a ramp there - it launches directly into the cut.  But it is inside of a little gated community inside of the plantation.  And the ramp has it's own combo lock on a gate leading to it.  So, unless you are staying in one of the last 3 houses on the island, you won't be able to launch there.  It's not a great ramp anyway.



I didn't notice that.  Thanks!


----------



## Msteele (Jul 12, 2010)

Anybody done any fishing down there lately?  Waiting for this long week to be over. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Jul 21, 2010)

Msteele said:


> We will be staying inside the Plantation.  Is there a ramp at the west end of the island at a pass inside the gate?  Can't tell from Google Earth.



NO ramp. There used to be one but the last big storm did it in. If you are not an owner inside the plantation you could not use the ramp any way it's private property.

I would use the ramp in Aplach. (10 foot hole is it's name to locals)


----------

